
The pragmatic engineer vs. the scientific designer – Dijkstra, 1978 - Kinrany
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD06xx/EWD690.html
======
mips_avatar
There's definitely plenty of "poor-mans induction" in tech today. Or worse,
purposefully feeding your proof of concept the type of data it handles well.

